# PE Exam Guide



## KenPE (Feb 17, 2016)

Here's an exam guide someone in my company put together. It's pretty detailed and a good primer on what to expect (it's free, doesn't require any sign-up.)

http://www.larsondesigngroup.com/professional-engineer-exam-strategy-guide/


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 17, 2016)

@Ken PE 3.0, is this your alter ego?????   :dunno:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 17, 2016)

KenPE said:


> Here's an exam guide someone in my company put together. It's pretty detailed and a good primer on what to expect (it's free, doesn't require any sign-up.)
> 
> http://www.larsondesigngroup.com/professional-engineer-exam-strategy-guide/


Wow, a very comprehensive guide, thanks for sharing.  This is "pin worthy". :thumbs:


----------



## John QPE (Feb 17, 2016)

Kudos on the chick :wub:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Who's my new doppelganger?


----------



## P-E (Feb 18, 2016)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Who's my new doppelganger?


This thread is making me thirsty.  A local brewey makes a beer named alter ego and another called doppleganger.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 18, 2016)

power-engineer said:


> > 9 hours ago, Ken PE 3.0 said:
> >
> > Who's my new doppelganger?
> 
> ...


I thought you were going for a Seinfeld reference with 'these crackers are making me thirsty'


----------



## KenPE (Feb 18, 2016)

I don't know about being anyone's doppelganger, but I'd like to hear more about this beer!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 18, 2016)

KenPE said:


> I don't know about being anyone's doppelganger, but I'd like to hear more about this beer!


Beer, hookers, blow and bacon are always good conversation starters around here.


----------



## JesseEng (Feb 19, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Wow, a very comprehensive guide, thanks for sharing.  This is "pin worthy". :thumbs:


Hey Everyone,

I wrote this guide to help the aspiring PEs in my company and anyone else who could use a little more knowledge about the "big bad PE exam". It's a simple guide I did on my own after passing the exam in April 2015. I only polled other PEs in my company for the stats and some sections (like the application section) are PA specific but overall it should be general enough.

What I really want to say is thank you to all of you for helping me get through the process with all the valuable knowledge on these boards. Thank you also for keeping me sane through the PCS results release process. This is a great community and I'm happy I can contribute this little bit to it. Thank you Knight too for pinning this!

This guide will eventually need revisions and updating, so if you use it, please let me know what was helpful and what wasn't and I'll try my best to keep up with it. Any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 6, 2016)

JesseEng said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I wrote this guide to help the aspiring PEs in my company and anyone else who could use a little more knowledge about the "big bad PE exam". It's a simple guide I did on my own after passing the exam in April 2015. I only polled other PEs in my company for the stats and some sections (like the application section) are PA specific but overall it should be general enough.
> 
> ...




Jesse and Ken,

Thanks for creating this document.  Great job.  I printed it out back in Feb and have been schlepping it along with me in my backpack for 4 months-5 months - lol.  Whenever time allowed, I would make suggestive comments on my copy (read: while the kids played at the McDonald's PlayPlace).  My comments are only suggestions for your consideration.  Please see attachment.  Feel free to use or dismiss as you please.  Thanks again.

View attachment img-706131909.pdf


----------



## Mcgurr (Dec 17, 2017)

This was what I did for my successful attempt for the P.E.

http://electronicspeprep.com/


----------



## P-E (Dec 24, 2019)

P-E said:


> This thread is making me thirsty.  A local brewey makes a beer named alter ego and another called doppleganger.


@dsp002 discovered doubleganger from treehouse since this post.  Wow. Great beer.   
Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## dsp002 (Dec 25, 2019)

P-E said:


> @dsp002 discovered doubleganger from treehouse since this post.  Wow. Great beer.
> Merry Christmas everyone!!


I have tried the alter ego beer! pretty good appetizer beer.

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## GeorgiaEng (Jan 16, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## steel (Jun 3, 2021)

KenPE said:


> Here's an exam guide someone in my company put together. It's pretty detailed and a good primer on what to expect (it's free, doesn't require any sign-up.)
> 
> Professional Engineer Exam Strategy Guide - Larson Design Group


Any chance you can add the guide back to the link?


----------



## meripagaj (Jan 17, 2022)

KenPE said:


> Here's an exam guide someone in my company put together. It's pretty detailed and a good primer on what to expect (it's free, doesn't require any sign-up.)
> 
> Professional Engineer Exam Strategy Guide - Larson Design Group


very awesome guide/


----------

